# Secrecy



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Hi everyone !!!

Just wondering, once become a Mason what you can/cant tell. How about sharing the information with my wife. 

Does any of you is open to the public I mean does people know you are Mason ?

Thank you in the advance !!!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 18, 2016)

Yes people know I'm a mason. I wear a ring everyday, I have a emblem on my vehicle and from time to time I wear ball caps and polo shirts with the square and compass emblem on it.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes people know I'm a mason. I wear a ring everyday, I have a emblem on my vehicle and from time to time I wear ball caps and polo shirts with the square and compass emblem on it.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Thank you for your answer...i have been reading a lot and I come across a post on othe site, (cant remember where) that freemasonry may affect your job or life - in which way? Personally I dont believe it however it made me think about it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 18, 2016)

Well say your employed somewhere and the CEO/ boss is anti mason and they find out your a freemason it could cause problems. But the same could be said for anything. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Fair enough I thought it may be more to it...how about sharing information with your spouse ? Is there something we can reveal to them ? Isnt the secrecy against the marrige vows ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## coachn (May 18, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Fair enough I thought it may be more to it...how about sharing information with your spouse ? Is there something we can reveal to them ? Isnt the secrecy against the marrige vows ?


Of course it is not against the marriage vows, unless you have vows that state you shall share everything with your spouse.  I don't know of any sane marriage vow that goes that direction.  Your mileage may differ.

Any Freemasonic promise is simply not to talk about specific things with anyone who is not Recognized to be a Freemason by your jurisdiction and at your pay grade.  These are not secrets; although they may be called that.  They are only things that you will not discuss as stated.


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Thank you ever so much...still miles to go before I get to know a bit about freemasonry. Have you got any advise to all newbies ? I mean to all who wants to join fraternity ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## coachn (May 18, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thank you ever so much...still miles to go before I get to know a bit about freemasonry. Have you got any advise to all newbies ? I mean to all who wants to join fraternity ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Yeah, know the reasons that you are joining for and don't just give lip service to those reasons.  Let your investigators know these reasons and ask them how these interests will be served.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi everyone !!!
> 
> Just wondering, once become a Mason what you can/cant tell. How about sharing the information with my wife.
> 
> ...



Different people will have different answers. Always best to err on the side of caution. That said, our jurisdiction has a ritual book. One sits beside bed to try to encourage me to study, but my partner has looked over it and I've got no problem with that, all the "secrets" are blanked out with spaces **** and ______

Different places have different cultures on "secrecy". By memory you're in the UK, I would ask the members of the lodge you have applied to about this.


----------



## MeCorby (May 19, 2016)

I will Mention this during our next meeting on Saturday  thank you for all your answers


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> I come across a post on othe site, (cant remember where) that freemasonry may affect your job or life - in which way?



One of the goals of Masonry is to make good men better.  We do this by many means.  Some explicit like our large scale charities being something good men do.  Most implicit like the effect of spending time with other men working to better themselves.

Of course self betterment effects all phases of our lives.



> Personally I dont believe it however it made me think about it.



If you disbelieve this simple principle why would you bother coming among us?  It's not a good sign.

Fussing about secrecy issues is a worse sign.  That suggests that you don't trust and are therefore not to be trusted.


----------



## MeCorby (May 19, 2016)

Hi and thank you for your respond.
By saying I dont believe, I meant, Not believe in what people are saying about they why Masonry will affect my job. One of the main reason I want to join is that I want to become a better man...hopefully when it comes to the petition it will not be rejected


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

@MeCorby  where are you from...Im just curious cause you say the UK but yet your vocabulary reminds me of some ones who's first language is not English,,,,,if you are not originally from the UK where are you from?


----------



## MeCorby (May 19, 2016)

Well spottetd. Originally I am from Poland, living in the UK for over 13 years


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

Ok cool.


----------



## MeCorby (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ok cool.


I am still in the process of learning  thats why my language isnt perfect. It will probably take another 10 or 20 years but hey...when I first moved to the UK I couldnt say a word but now...its much better


----------



## Scoops (May 20, 2016)

One thing I would add is that, compared to our left-pondian brethren, masons here in the UK seem to be a bit more reticent in advertising their affiliation. This, probably, is because if the bad rap we get here in the press and public conscience.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeCorby (May 20, 2016)

Scoops said:


> One thing I would add is that, compared to our left-pondian brethren, masons here in the UK seem to be a bit more reticent in advertising their affiliation. This, probably, is because if the bad rap we get here in the press and public conscience.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Thanks...i have noticed that people in here doesnt want talk about the masonry and ive always wondered why. Your answer explains a good chunk of it. What part of the UK are you from ?


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 3, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi everyone !!!
> 
> Just wondering, once become a Mason what you can/cant tell. How about sharing the information with my wife.
> 
> Does any of you is open to the public I mean does people know you are Mason ?



Here in England Freemasons are encouraged to be open about their membership (ESPECIALLY to your significant other) without being too in everybodies' faces about it.

This is because the Craft in England went under cover during WW2 (see here for details: http://forum.thefreemason.com/Topic35640.aspx ) and retained an air of over-privacy due to the rise of the USSR until the early 80s. During that 40 odd year period many Freemasons assumed incorrectly that Freemasonry had always been "secret" and treated it as such which led to the rumours and claims made amongst non-Masons about "dodgy goings-on" in "secret Lodges". 

It is true that being too open about your membership could affect your job, for example if you happen to be employed by a tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist who believes that freemasons are trying to take over the World.


----------



## ChristopherNance (Jun 3, 2016)

My last two bosses were Masons so I've been fortunate. There are, however, many anti - masons out there whom are convinced that we are a Satanic cult. My father in law is one of them. He gave me a lecture and told me that I didn't quit masonry that he could not support our marriage. At first I used to turn my ring to hide the fact around him, but now I plaster certificates and aprons in strategic places that I know it will bother him the most. In my opinion it is the same persecution our masonic ancestors had to deal with.

Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2016)

ChristopherNance said:


> My last two bosses were Masons so I've been fortunate. There are, however, many anti - masons out there whom are convinced that we are a Satanic cult. My father in law is one of them. He gave me a lecture and told me that I didn't quit masonry that he could not support our marriage. At first I used to turn my ring to hide the fact around him, but now I plaster certificates and aprons in strategic places that I know it will bother him the most. In my opinion it is the same persecution our masonic ancestors had to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Agreed! I wear my Masonic symbols proudly.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 3, 2016)

ChristopherNance said:


> There are, however, many anti - masons out there whom are convinced that we are a Satanic cult. My father in law is one of them. He gave me a lecture and told me that I didn't quit masonry that he could not support our marriage.



My response "I will add you to my prayer list for mental healing".


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> My response "I will add you to my prayer list for mental healing".


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 3, 2016)

Mike Martin said:


> Here in England Freemasons are encouraged to be open about their membership (ESPECIALLY to your significant other) without being too in everybodies' faces about it.
> 
> This is because the Craft in England went under cover during WW2 (see here for details: http://forum.thefreemason.com/Topic35640.aspx ) and retained an air of over-privacy due to the rise of the USSR until the early 80s. During that 40 odd year period many Freemasons assumed incorrectly that Freemasonry had always been "secret" and treated it as such which led to the rumours and claims made amongst non-Masons about "dodgy goings-on" in "secret Lodges".
> 
> It is true that being too open about your membership could affect your job, for example if you happen to be employed by a tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist who believes that freemasons are trying to take over the World.


Hi and thank you, your post gave me a lot of explanation to my question. It is hard to understand how the system works especially for non-masons and this is why it makes me feel more excited about it. Still 4 months to initiation and the time drags !!! It feels like forever...so what did you do prior to initiation ? Did you meet up regurarly with your brothers to be ? In here it looks like they having a break from masonic season and everyone are so quiet not socialising with others. I assume it may change once I become a Brother(cant wait)


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 3, 2016)

ChristopherNance said:


> My last two bosses were Masons so I've been fortunate. There are, however, many anti - masons out there whom are convinced that we are a Satanic cult. My father in law is one of them. He gave me a lecture and told me that I didn't quit masonry that he could not support our marriage. At first I used to turn my ring to hide the fact around him, but now I plaster certificates and aprons in strategic places that I know it will bother him the most. In my opinion it is the same persecution our masonic ancestors had to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


How did you find out ? I feel like I want to be straight with my boss and ask him...


----------



## Scoops (Jun 6, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Still 4 months to initiation and the time drags !!!



If you don't mind me asking, do you have a date for your initiation and which lodge is it? My raising is in September and I'll be looking to visit to see other degrees. Would be a pleasure if I could make it to yours!


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 6, 2016)

Scoops said:


> If you don't mind me asking, do you have a date for your initiation and which lodge is it? My raising is in September and I'll be looking to visit to see other degrees. Would be a pleasure if I could make it to yours!


Hi, my initiation should be around 20th Nov not quite sure what lodge it is as during few meetings we discussed few  and because I was and I am still excited about it I kind of forgot...I think it is Thistle and Rose lodge...what lodge you in ?


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife knows that Freemasonry ritual and such cannot be discussed with non masons. If it were really truly transparent in every aspect and all of the "secrets" were as common as the sunshine 1) It would have less impact and meaning for those who take part 2) There really wouldn't be much reason to join the fraternity.

My wife also trusts the character of the man she married. She knows if I am ever in a situation that conflicts with my personal integrity or religion that I just wouldn't do it.

I would expect her to react the same way if something happened at a softball booster meeting or an Avon party. Both of which I have no interest in knowing the details of.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 10, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> My wife knows that Freemasonry ritual and such cannot be discussed with non masons. If it were really truly transparent in every aspect and all of the "secrets" were as common as the sunshine 1) It would have less impact and meaning for those who take part 2) There really wouldn't be much reason to join the fraternity.
> 
> My wife also trusts the character of the man she married. She knows if I am ever in a situation that conflicts with my personal integrity or religion that I just wouldn't do it.
> 
> I would expect her to react the same way if something happened at a softball booster meeting or an Avon party. Both of which I have no interest in knowing the details of.


Good and wise words. It's great that we will be able to call you "Brother" soon.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jun 15, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> In my view the quality of the candidate is generally the major determinant of the quality of the experience of Masonic initiation.
> 
> Perhaps you can make use of your waiting time.  A daily examination of actions and motives is useful.


How interesting that in a thread labelled "Secrecy" we find this gem of Masonic wisdom laying in plain sight.


----------



## L.E.Avery (Jun 28, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Well spottetd. Originally I am from Poland, living in the UK for over 13 years


What part of Poland are you from?  I just bot back from 2 weeks at Chelmno and 1 week at Szczecin.


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 28, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> What part of Poland are you from?  I just bot back from 2 weeks at Chelmno and 1 week at Szczecin.


I am from Jaworzno - south Poland not far away from Cracow. What did you do there ? How was it ? Are you in the UK ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 28, 2016)

That is a very interesting question, unfortunately I don't have a answer. My father in law, (who brought me into the craft), my mother in law was in eastern star, my wife was a rainbow girl ( now mother adviser ),brother in law  and my wife's 2 uncles are masons. So I guess I'm lucky to be able to have family to discuss masonic issues with.


----------



## L.E.Avery (Jun 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> I am from Jaworzno - south Poland not far away from Cracow. What did you do there ? How was it ? Are you in the UK ?



Military Exercise.  It was nice. I am in the United States.


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 30, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> Military Exercise.  It was nice. I am in the United States.


Gald you enjoyed 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 11, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi, my initiation should be around 20th Nov not quite sure what lodge it is as during few meetings we discussed few  and because I was and I am still excited about it I kind of forgot...I think it is Thistle and Rose lodge...what lodge you in ?



You're not sure what Lodge you petitioned??


----------



## MeCorby (Jul 11, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> You're not sure what Lodge you petitioned??


I wasnt sure at that time but it is Thistle and Rose


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 11, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> I wasnt sure at that time but it is Thistle and Rose



Is your Initiation still scheduled for November?


----------



## MeCorby (Jul 11, 2016)

Nothing has changed since, so yes and I cant wait. There's formal interview ahead still.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 11, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Nothing has changed since, so yes and I cant wait. There's formal interview ahead still.



I'm assuming you're referring to the Investigation Committee. Nice. I just got put on my first Investigation Committee tonight at Lodge. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Nothing has changed since, so yes and I cant wait. There's formal interview ahead still.



Every success to you brother-to-be


----------



## MeCorby (Jul 12, 2016)

I will let you know once its all done  my Interview/investigation comittee is scheduled for 21st September  so happy !!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 13, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> I will let you know once its all done  my Interview/investigation comittee is scheduled for 21st September  so happy !!!


Best of luck to you!


----------



## MeCorby (Jul 13, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Best of luck to you!


Thank you !


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Me corby what is that on your profile photo?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MeCorby (Aug 7, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> Me corby what is that on your profile photo?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


This is just me - cartoon version  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> This is just me - cartoon version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



Rocking on by the looks of it


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Are u still a petitioner?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Whats your full name again?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

From what state or exact location are u?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2016)

I would feel no need to answer those questions...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would feel no need to answer those questions...


Im with ya Bloke.  Who dies this dude think he is?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Im with ya Bloke.  Who dies this dude think he is?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Mr 34 Degree ?


----------



## coachn (Aug 8, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would feel no need to answer those questions...


It's ironic that he would go on like this and ask such questions, especially when, at this exact moment, he has no such information in his profile either.


----------



## Winter (Aug 8, 2016)

coachn said:


> It's ironic that he would go on like this and ask such questions, especially when, at this exact moment, he has no such information in his profile either.


Looking on their profile, pipoyviste has been making odd and often inaccurate posts on here for a few years now. I would not provide the information they are requesting.  There is no reason they would need it. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 8, 2016)

Winter said:


> Looking on their profile, pipoyviste has been making odd and often inaccurate posts on here for a few years now. I would not provide the information they are requesting.  There is no reason they would need it.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Yeah for sure.  In one post hes talking about what masonryis then two moths later hes asking how to join, then talking as if he is MM.  another whackdoo.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Yeah for sure.  In one post hes talking about what masonryis then two moths later hes asking how to join, then talking as if he is MM.  another whackdoo.....


Sounds like it to me!


----------



## MeCorby (Aug 9, 2016)

I am pretty much sure people like this should be banned from this forum. 

Anyway - September the 21st is round the corner and from there not too long up until 20th of November !!! Cannot wait !!! I wish it was 19th of Nov  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 9, 2016)

I would like to be more personal on this forum, but due to random people that are here to cause confusion in the craft I am not at liberty to do so.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I would like to be more personal on this forum, but due to random people that are here to cause confusion in the craft I am not at liberty to do so.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


There's always private messages...


----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)

I gave up a long time ago trying to come up with a way to vette Brothers in an online forum. The only thing we can do really is maintain a certain superficiality on the discussion board. That, and call out the obvious pretenders when we come across them.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 10, 2016)

Winter said:


> I gave up a long time ago trying to come up with a way to vette Brothers in an online forum. The only thing we can do really is maintain a certain superficiality on the discussion board. That, and call out the obvious pretenders when we come across them.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.




Way way back in the day, I tried to prove a bro from the states...... i said, if i said "x" what would you say... he had no idea....he said if i said "y" what would you say.... i had no idea. Two MMs learned Freemasonry might be universal but ritual is not.... and i wear the S&Q presented to him in open lodge on his raising to every meeting, and he has the S&Q i was presented.... and we're now both PMs


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2016)

Thats awesom

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 10, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Thats awesom
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I think so. He's been at Pensic this week with two other bros with whom I was in a tyled forum with. I learned a lot there. Threads were full of the sort of stuff we PM back and fourth from about 6 jurisdictions at one point....


----------



## Winter (Aug 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I think so. He's been at Pensic this week with two other bros with whom I was in a tyled forum with. I learned a lot there. Threads were full of the sort of stuff we PM back and fourth from about 6 jurisdictions at one point....


Ahhh.  Pennsic. Fond memories. Almost 20 years in the SCA.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Winter said:


> Ahhh.  Pennsic. Fond memories. Almost 20 years in the SCA.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


I'd love to do Pennsic and Burning Man, just to see what they were like. Pennsic, I'd love, there's a group of masons who come together there... the Burn, i think i would find that challenging...... too busy here "saving the world" to get to either


----------



## Winter (Aug 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I'd love to do Pennsic and Burning Man, just to see what they were like. Pennsic, I'd love, there's a group of masons who come together there... the Burn, i think i would find that challenging...... too busy here "saving the world" to get to either


I left the SCA a few years ago. It lost its luster. I've never had the desire to attend a Burning Man.  But I imagine it is memorable event. Or not, depending on what you ingest.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Winter said:


> I left the SCA a few years ago. It lost its luster. I've never had the desire to attend a Burning Man.  But I imagine it is memorable event. Or not, depending on what you ingest.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



Yeah.... i dont think i'd be into that side of Burning Man, nor the sex, but the community, art and spontaneity.... yes. I'm .... lets say flexible, or perhaps accepting conservative. Not way out there but things which shock others i take in my stride. I'd just like to stand on the playa where so many other friends have stood and take in the sights and sounds. My issue is i might hate it and need to find a shady spot with a book for 3 days lol.... and i think its for the young and beautiful, which I'm definitely not !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I would like to be more personal on this forum, but due to random people that are here to cause confusion in the craft I am not at liberty to do so.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Agreed!


Use the group private message function ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Use the group private message function ?


I don't understand.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2016)

A group private message is somewhat more private, but I wouldn't call it "secret."


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Everything said and done by and in the craft, is available for public consumption. It's on bookshelves and the internet. Why be paranoid about it. Stop making more of Freemasonry than there is. Perhaps some wish to make more of it than there is, in order to feel different, special, etc.. We are what we are.  We are who we are as individuals. STUFF the critics!


Don't matter where you can find it written. Our Ob is pretty clear about what we cannot discuss openly.  Even if some items are freely written about, it is still a violation to discuss certain topics where the uninitiated can hear or read them. Living in the information age does not render our obligation to secrecy invalid.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Winter said:


> Don't matter where you can find it written. Our Ob is pretty clear about what we cannot discuss openly.  Even if some items are freely written about, it is still a violation to discuss certain topics where the uninitiated can hear or read them. Living in the information age does not render our obligation to secrecy invalid.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Very well put. Freemasonry has not always been "open" via internet, magazine etc. I for one am a fan of secrecy. There are things that can be discussed and things that can't, point blank.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Correct! It is called "tradition". How many know the reasons for the, "ob" that is now bound in, "tradition"?


Would enlighten us brother ?


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Correct! It is called "tradition". How many know the reasons for the, "ob" that is now bound in, "tradition"?


It doesn't matter what you call it. Every Brother knelt at the alter with their hands on the VSL and swore to God they would not disclose, in a myriad of ways, any of the things deemed "secret" within the Order.  If you feel comfortable violating that because you think the "tradition" holds no weight in the modern age or because the information is available elsewhere, that is on you. 

And, yes, I do know the reasons we have the tradition of secrecy.  I don't see that the modern age has invalidated those reasons.

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 22, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Very well put. Freemasonry has not always been "open" via internet, magazine etc. I for one am a fan of secrecy. There are things that can be discussed and things that can't, point blank.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I just really-really wonder:
What "secrets" Freemasonry can have today, These Times!?
I just cannot understand!


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I just really-really wonder:
> What "secrets" Freemasonry can have today, These Times!?
> I just cannot understand!


I told you he'd be back.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 22, 2016)

Telecommunication had changed everything!
The Guys, who have access to Computers, which are connected to Artifical Satellites -- Know Everything!
CIA, KGB, U.S. National Reconnaissance Office, whatever... What "secrets"!?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I just really-really wonder:
> What "secrets" Freemasonry can have today, These Times!?
> I just cannot understand!


"These times" mean nothing when it comes to an honest man keeping his solemn obligation.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Telecommunication had changed everything!
> The Guys, who have access to Computers, which are connected to Artifical Satellites -- Know Everything!
> CIA, KGB, U.S. National Reconnaissance Office, whatever... What "secrets"!?



I could tell you but then I would have to kill my self


----------



## Bloke (Aug 22, 2016)

Be all that as it may or may not be, I know that talking about Freemasonry on the web has expanded my understanding of it... and that I did not take an obligation to stay ignorant, indeed at my initiation, while I was taught to be cautious - I was also instructed to make a daily advancement in masonic knowledge. I've used "tyled" micro forums to do that in and their value was immense. . and their content was not really about "secrets" but speculating on the script and symbols used in the craft  - esp in other jurisdictions.


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> The, "secrets" are not real but the, "tradition" of keeping a, "secret" is real.
> 
> We are reenactors, not unlike the SCA but usually older, gray to whiter or balder. Often plumper too.
> 
> So mote it be!



I find it very sad that this is how you see our Order.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 22, 2016)

It's really interesting, Honorable Gentlemen!
You're meeting once a week, or month, whenever, in The Lodge. Talkin', makin' Rituals, etc. Signs/tokens can be found in the internet.
What "secrets"!?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Its not a matter of what we keep secret its the fact that on my honor as a Man, mason, father, son, soldier ect ect that i promised not to reveal those things i was told were to be kept to myself

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Exactly!  We are keeping... a...the...Tradition. Simple enough.


Just saying something over and over again doesn't make it true.  If you truly believe there is no secret worth keeping in Freemasonry besides tradition, I would posit that you haven't found it yet.  Having been a member of thr SCA for a long time, I find your analogy insulting.  I am sure you didn't intend it that way but we are more than a collection of people just reenacting history with no purpose.

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> It is good to know that you know. Will you tell us what you know, so that we will know what you know?
> 
> I have found that the only, "secret" is that members do not know why we have/had, "secrets".  We carry on with, "tradition", often oblivious to relevancy.
> 
> ...


If you believe this, then why are you a freemason ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Winter said:


> Just saying something over and over again doesn't make it true.  If you truly believe there is no secret worth keeping in Freemasonry besides tradition, I would posit that you haven't found it yet.  Having been a member of thr SCA for a long time, I find your analogy insulting.  I am sure you didn't intend it that way but we are more than a collection of people just reenacting history with no purpose.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



Could you elaborate what the purpose of the SCA is?  as someone that had no idea what it was till a couple weeks i just saw it as a massive LARPing group and my vision of LARPers isnt that great.  I mean absolutly no disrespect brother and would truly like to know how the SCA differs from a group of people who still liveing in their parents basement and do things like this...





Or from a group who are historical reenactors such as civil war or anytime period strictly for keeping history alive.

Again i cant stress enough that i mean no disrespect in my inquiry i am just an ignorant when it comes to this subject

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Its not a matter of what we keep secret its the fact that on my honor as a Man, mason, father, son, soldier ect ect that i promised not to reveal those things i was told were to be kept to myself
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


That's right. Let's put the topic of Freemasonry to the side for a second. If someone who was not a freemason told me something they wanted to be kept "secret" (between us), I would not tell. Yes, others may know what that person told me, but I told that person I would not tell, so therefore it will go to the grave with me. Same applies to Freemasonry. A man can go on the internet and learn what he believes to be the "secrets" of Freemasonry, but that doesn't mean I will validate what he learned, as this would be a violation to my obligation.


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Could you elaborate what the purpose of the SCA is?
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I'll send you a PM after work so we don't clutter this thread with a side topic.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> That's right. Let's put the topic of Freemasonry to the side for a second. If someone who was not a freemason told me something they wanted to be kept "secret" (between us), I would not tell. Yes, others may know what that person told me, but I told that person I would not tell, so therefore it will go to the grave with me. Same applies to Freemasonry. A man can go on the internet and learn what he believes to be the "secrets" of Freemasonry, but that doesn't mean I will validate what he learned, as this would be a violation to my obligation.


not only that but what was found on the internet may and usually isn't the same from one jurisdiction to the next.  Also the words, tokens and signs aren't all that is secret within a lodge.


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> not only that but what was found on the internet may and usually isn't the same from one jurisdiction to the next.  Also the words, tokens and signs aren't all that is secret within a lodge.


You can read all about the military on the Internet.  But until you go through BMT and serve on Active Duty, you'll never know.  Freemasonry is the same way.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Everything said and done by and in the craft, is available for public consumption. It's on bookshelves and the internet. Why be paranoid about it. Stop making more of Freemasonry than there is. Perhaps some wish to make more of it than there is, in order to feel different, special, etc.. We are what we are.  We are who we are as individuals. STUFF the critics!


I took and obligation that I would not reveal Masonic secrets. I did not take an obligation to care if someone else did on the internet, books or otherwise although a Brother may have a lot of explaining to do about violating HIS obligations. Therefore, I will not discuss on an open forum things that are supposed to only be spoken about in Lodge or with a Brother mouth to ear.


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2016)

It is OK brother.  You can come right out and say you are talking about me. I don't mind and my skin is thick enough to take it.  But your superficial view of the Craft is why you most likely have no respect for thr Secrets.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Well nobody has come forth the educate me in the ways of the Craft
> 
> 
> To answer your question as an aside: I am a Freemason, to impart ,"LIGHT", without emotional strings attached. A brother here on this forum, expressed this in his signature, "Truth is truth, whether we like it or not".
> ...


@coachn what say you?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Nothing bro just noticed that some of ur points are shared by the brother i tagged

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 22, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I could tell you but then I would have to kill my self


Please don't- we would miss you.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Maybe "secrets" are concerned with Freemason's "Outside Lodge Activities"? Do Freemasons have, maybe, sth. like "tasks", to perform, outside The Lodge? Maybe these are considered as "secrets"(outside Lodge Activities)?


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for Your answer, Mr.James!
So, "secrets" are -- "Inside The Lodge", right?


----------



## Winter (Aug 23, 2016)

Richard O'Connell said:


> Are you always rude when someone doesn't agree with your limited knowledge? "Superficial view"?  "No respect for the secrets"? Take two aspirin and go to bed.
> 
> HEY! You are my first IGNORE.



Your statements to the effect that we have no "secrets", or that we are just playing at reenacting history takes away everything that makes Freemasonry beautiful and supports my statement that you have a superficial view of the Craft.  You have posted repeatedly, as well as even putting it in your signature, about all the research papers you have written.  A very laudable endeavor, but that does not give your argument any more weight.  Your signature even boasts that you have, _"NEVER occupied a chair in any Masonic body. Not my thing! I am not into memorization. I am an original thinker."_ Which causes me to wonder how much you could have really delved into the study of Freemasonry.  And your insulting tone an comments about my lack of knowledge have led me to conclude that I likely would gain nothing by arguing the matter further with you.  So thank you for ignoring me on this board and good day.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 23, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Time perhaps for death of the existing order and a rebirth of Freemasonry - under a new banner.



Each of us goes down that road individually when it is our time.  I feel no need for it to happen collectively on a figurative level as a group -

Not withstanding, Masonry has prevailed.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr.James!
What do you think --
If there were no Nuclear Weapons -- would World War 3 already've begun?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.James!
> What do you think --
> If there were no Nuclear Weapons -- would World War 3 already've begun?


What? You are really a funny and entertaining guy as well as irritating.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> What? You are really a funny and entertaining guy as well as irritating.



I just wonder:
For how long -- Nuclear Weapons can be the Restraining Factor?
Cause -- tension is getting higher&higher!
Personally, I prefer -- Natural Disaster.
Go Hillary!


----------



## Winter (Aug 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I just wonder:
> For how long -- Nuclear Weapons can be the Restraining Factor?
> Cause -- tension is getting higher&higher!
> Personally, I prefer -- Natural Disaster.
> Go Hillary!


A: Nuclear proliferation has zero to do with a discussion in Masonic secrecy.  

B: It doesn't not matter who you support, politics has no place in a Masonic discussion. 

C: As usual, you only work to clutter discussions on this board with nonsensical comments.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry for off-topic, Gentlemen!
I'm going silent!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I just wonder:
> For how long -- Nuclear Weapons can be the Restraining Factor?
> Cause -- tension is getting higher&higher!
> Personally, I prefer -- Natural Disaster.
> Go Hillary!


Lol...As I said, you can be entertaining with your nonsense.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

Winter said:


> A: Nuclear proliferation has zero to do with a discussion in Masonic secrecy.
> 
> B: It doesn't not matter who you support, politics has no place in a Masonic discussion.
> 
> ...


He's just trying to get under everyone's skin. Either ignore him or laugh at him.


----------



## Winter (Aug 23, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> He's just trying to get under everyone's skin. Either ignore him or laugh at him.


Nah, Troll-baiting is a hobby of mine.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 23, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol...As I said, you can be entertaining with your nonsense.



It's not "nonsense", Sir.
It's The Apocalypse.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

Winter said:


> Nah, Troll-baiting is a hobby of mine.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Yeah, I kind of like it too!


Ressam said:


> It's not "nonsense", Sir.
> It's The Apocalypse.


Lol, The "Apocalypse" huh? Care to explain what this has to do with Masonry?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> It's not "nonsense", Sir.
> It's The Apocalypse.


Let us know what lodge you are petitioning when that time comes.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Let us know what lodge you are petitioning when that time comes.



Lodge of Never Never Land No. 0.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Lodge of Never Never Land No. 0.


Ha ha. Laugh of the day


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Reality is everywhere so necessarily the secrets are everywhere.   It is merely whether one chooses the red pill or the blue pill.


Huh?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Lodge of Never Never Land No. 0.


Good one!


----------



## Ressam (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Reality is everywhere so necessarily the secrets are everywhere.   It is merely whether one chooses the red pill or the blue pill.



You are contradicting to yourself, Mr.James, then.
By sayin' that: "There is no "Secrets" outside The Lodge".


----------



## Ressam (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Did I write that?   The hidden mysteries of nature and science surround us from our first breath and beyond our last breath.
> 
> And is Life to be experienced without contradiction?  Perhaps there is no Truth, only Life.



You said: "There is no reality in that proposition".(That Freemasons maybe have "secrets" in Outside Lodge Activities).


----------



## Ressam (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> "Freemasons maybe have "secrets" in Outside Lodge Activities" is not the same as "There is no "Secrets" outside The Lodge"
> 
> The first implies that Freemasons have secret activities outside the lodge.  The second is a much broader statement about secrets generally.
> 
> ...



Mr. James!
Again&again, I'm thanking You, for Your answer!
But, I think, you misunderstood me!
I, actually, myself -- cannot understand -- what "secrets" Freemasonry has!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr. James!
> Again&again, I'm thanking You, for Your answer!
> But, I think, you misunderstood me!
> I, actually, myself -- cannot understand -- what "secrets" Freemasonry has!


It's not for you to understand. Hence, that's why it's called a "secret"


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> It's not for you to understand. Hence, that's why it's called a "secret"



Exactly


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 24, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Huh?



Jefferson Airplane song.

One pill makes you larger, one pill makes you small.  And the ones that Mother gives you, don't do anything at all.  Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall ...

The tale of Alice in Wonderland is good myth because it has many layers of meaning.  Fantasy for children.  Metaphor and entendre for adults.  Questions about the meaning of perception and the reality of dreams.  The simulated universe hypothesis.  Even the song isn't as shallow as it seems on the surface because it reverses who is who in the perspective.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> For example, for the last decade the world has been full of strange sounds, but who cares what they mean?


What are you talking about????


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Jefferson Airplane song.
> 
> One pill makes you larger, one pill makes you small. And the ones that Mother gives you, don't do anything at all. Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall ...


Got it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> It's not for you to understand. Hence, that's why it's called a "secret"





mrpierce17 said:


> Exactly


Exactly!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Jefferson Airplane song.
> 
> One pill makes you larger, one pill makes you small.  And the ones that Mother gives you, don't do anything at all.  Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall ...
> 
> The tale of Alice in Wonderland is good myth because it has many layers of meaning.  Fantasy for children.  Metaphor and entendre for adults.  Questions about the meaning of perception and the reality of dreams.  The simulated universe hypothesis.  Even the song isn't as shallow as it seems on the surface because it reverses who is who in the perspective.



The quote regarding the red and blue was from the movie, "The Matrix."


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 24, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> The quote regarding the red and blue was from the movie, "The Matrix."



At least as good.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Did you read the link?
> 
> There is immediate evidence of one of the hidden mysteries of science, but who, other than a few religionists, takes the slightest interest in what is happening to our world?


If you say so!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Blue lodge = Blue pill?


Ok, ok,


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Ive seen the youtube videos of the "sounds" from the sky...its hogwash

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Exactly.  Washing a hog would be ridiculous so are these "sounds" coming from the sky

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 24, 2017)

I am late to join this thread but:

 I am fairly new to the craft  - but I have been happily married for some time.  As I understand it, the primary secrets are the modes of recognition, rituals, signs, and tokens. You should be free to ( and should ) discuss what Masonry means to you, why you want to be a part of it, what the ideals/ guiding tenets of Masonry are , and a feel for what being a Mason means, with your significant other.   Assure her that nothing in Masonry will conflict with the marriage vows or your familial obligations. ( because they should not ). My suggestion is to be as open as you can without violating your Masonic obligations.  I am in the US so, I have not had to deal with any anti- Masonic people in the work place. I am sure they exist, I just haven't dealt ( knowingly) with them. Best of luck to you........ hope my ramblings helped you.


----------



## GKA (Jul 1, 2017)

Many brothers that I know choose to keep their Masonic status a secret, that is a personal choice in my opinion and can have both benefits and negative consequences, it depends upon your situation, as for sharing secrets with your spouse, I am inclined to ask why would you want to? The whole secrecy thing concerning Masonry has gotten carried away, the secrecy is really, only a method of showing integrity an commitment to your oath, none of it really warrents such a status, it probably did in the past when Masons were persecuted. Your ability to keep secret that which is required is a statement to your integrity as a person.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> If however a brother learned to use 'the working tools" in a "moral sense" then he could measure many moral aspects, for example the level of corruption (trueness)  in public officials.   Such a skill would need to be kept secret in order to survive.



So your saying Malcom Turnbull is going to send his crack hit squad after you should you have, and should it become known, you have such knowledge ?

Come on James....We're in the realm of silly.. or do you think we should be afraid of Johnny Howard climbing through our bedroom window with a knife between his teeth because of our Masonic knowledge ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 1, 2017)

GKA said:


> the secrecy is really, only a method of showing integrity an commitment to your oath,





GKA said:


> Your ability to keep secret that which is required is a statement to your integrity as a person.


As I have come to expect from you Brother these are wise and accurate words. If I can not be trusted to keep secret a hand grip or password then I can not be trusted with the bigger things in life. If I can not keep my Brother's confidence then I lose it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2017)

Bloke said:


> So your saying Malcom Turnbull is going to send his crack hit squad after you should you have, and should it become known, you have such knowledge ?
> 
> Come on James....We're in the realm of silly.. or do you think we should be afraid of Johnny Howard climbing through our bedroom window with a knife between his teeth because of our Masonic knowledge ?


Thats exactly whats gonna happen didnt you know!?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 2, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Straw man arguments are easy


What?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Thats exactly whats gonna happen didnt you know!?


***snicker snicker***


Ripcord22A said:


> What?


Same here....what?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 3, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> ***snicker snicker***
> 
> Same here....what?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man


----------



## LK600 (Jul 3, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Straw man arguments are easy





> A *straw man* is a common form of *argument* and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's *argument*, while refuting an *argument* that was not advanced by that opponent.



James, I think you would need to expand on your comment since I do not believe the "straw man" was intentional but based on a lack of information/explanation.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 3, 2017)

LK600 said:


> James, I think you would need to expand on your comment since I do not believe the "straw man" was intentional but based on a lack of information/explanation.


Agreed!


----------



## LK600 (Jul 5, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I used only one example of applying the genuine secrets.  Taking my one example and applying it in a jocular way to a local political party does not seem to me like a serious response to my proposition.


Granted, but your comment was ambiguous at best.  Beyond that, I think the issue some have had (with your comment) is plausibility and or probability.


----------



## coachn (Jul 5, 2017)

Just James said:
			
		

> Straw man arguments are easy


So are making hyperbolic claims that cannot ever be verified...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 5, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Granted, but your comment was ambiguous at best. Beyond that, I think the issue some have had (with your comment) is plausibility and or probability.





coachn said:


> o are making hyperbolic claims that cannot ever be verified...


Yep.


----------



## coachn (Jul 5, 2017)

> > Beyond that, I think the issue some have had (with your comment) is plausibility and or probability.
> 
> 
> Masonry is a science. Plausibility is irrelevant. It is a matter of experiment.


LOL!  Masonry is science AND art.  The Plausibility of science and art is render-able as fact; false hyperbolic claims, not so much and hence irrelevant.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 6, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Masonry is a science.  Plausibility is irrelevant.  It is a matter of experiment.


Masonry being a science is called a perspective.  Whether something is irrelevant to a conversation is usually determined by more than one party involved.  Otherwise, it is called an opinion.  I was attempting to help but it doesn't appear needed.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 6, 2017)

It's all emblematical.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Whether something is irrelevant to a conversation is usually determined by more than one party involved. Otherwise, it is called an opinion.


Agreed!


----------



## LK600 (Jul 7, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I have described Masonic experiments on various fora but it is rare for any one to attempt them.



Then I have been unlucky enough to have never come across them in this fora.  In a different thread of topic, I would find it most interesting.



> Will we wait for another 300 years hoping for time and circumstance to restore the genuine secrets?



I do not know... Right now I'm just focusing on getting us through this thread without intentional or unintentional misunderstanding's.


----------



## coachn (Jul 7, 2017)

> I have described Masonic experiments on various fora but it is rare for any one to attempt them.


Yes, and you were greeted by similar responses from the other members.


> Will we wait for another 300 years hoping for time and circumstance to restore the genuine secrets?


You might wait, if you live that long.  Most likely others will not waste their time chasing your pipedream, banishing it to the dusty regions of fancy.  They will more likely pursue becoming flawless actors of ritual or simply join the ranks of the F.A.A. (Freemasonic Alumni Association) when they realize in what they are really involved.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 7, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I do not know... Right now I'm just focusing on getting us through this thread without intentional or unintentional misunderstanding's.


LOL!


coachn said:


> Yes, and you were greeted by similar responses from the other members.


Yep.


coachn said:


> You might wait, if you live that long. Most likely others will not waste their time chasing your pipedream, banishing it to the dusty regions of fancy. They will more likely pursue becoming flawless actors of ritual or simply join the ranks of the F.A.A. (Freemasonic Alumni Association) when they realize in what they are really involved.


True.


----------



## GKA (Jul 7, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I have described Masonic experiments on various fora but it is rare for any one to attempt them.
> 
> Will we wait for another 300 years hoping for time and circumstance to restore the genuine secrets?



Masonry is an experience, more than anything else, each brother receives his in a different way and is affected differently as well, who is right to say one experience is valid and another invalid?
If this is what you get out of Freemasonry and it works for you, then you are all the better for it.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2017)

GKA said:


> Masonry is an experience, more than anything else, each brother receives his in a different way and is affected differently as well, who is right to say one experience is valid and another invalid?
> If this is what you get out of Freemasonry and it works for you, then you are all the better for it.


I need that double like button


----------

